# Karzai is smoking crack again



## RackMaster (May 31, 2011)

We really need a new puppet, every time this douchebag opens his mouth it just pisses me off.  Next he'll say that from now on all foreign troops will only use rubber bullets or something stupid like that. :confused:



> *Afghan president seeks to limit NATO airstrikes*
> 
> *The Associated Press*
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2011)

He's an idiot, I don't think he wants NATO to take "unilateral action" against his gov't.  He's basically poking the tiger again.  I say we withdraw and give India the ok to sweep across Pakistan and don't stop until they hit real civilization. ;)



> Karzai said such strikes are not acceptable, and Afghanistan is willing to take "unilateral" action against NATO if they continue.
> "From this moment, airstrikes on the houses of people are not allowed," Karzai told reporters in Kabul.
> He said he has repeatedly stressed to Afghanistan's international allies that deadly airstrikes that claim civilian lives are not acceptable and said if they don't stop,* "the Afghan government will be forced to take unilateral action."*
> It wasn't clear what actions, if any, Karzai, could take against NATO.
> *"If this is repeated, Afghanistan has a lot of ways of stopping it, but we don't want to go there. We want NATO to stop the raids on its own, without a declaration ... by the Afghan government, because we want to continue to co-operate," Karzai said*.


 
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110531/afghanistan-seeks-nato-airstrike-limits-110531/


----------



## Dame (May 31, 2011)

Bwahahaha. "Unilateral action." ROFL


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2011)

Time to end this crap.
Taliban are disrupted.
A-Q has taken a major hit.
Usama Bin Loser is dead.
Mission Accomplished.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 31, 2011)

Lets start the logistical nightmare of a mass exodus to bring everyone home and see what happens with this clown.  At least if we get out of Astan we can stop sending money into Pakistan.


----------



## Scotth (May 31, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Lets start the logistical nightmare of a mass exodus to bring everyone home and see what happens with this clown.



Karzai could be heard telling the American's, "Ooohhh Baby Baby Please don't leave me."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 31, 2011)

He would not last 24hrs if we pull out and I fully agree with SOWT, fuck them we are in a win leave them to their own problems.


----------



## Poccington (May 31, 2011)

Somebody needs to be completely realistic with Karzai and give him two options.

1. The Coalition pulls out, you die.

2. You shut the fuck up with the ridiculous amount of bollocks you can't help yourself from spouting, stop deluding yourself into thinking that you have some sort of moral high ground over anyone in A'Stan and just enjoy the fact that the Coalition's presence in A'Stan has stopped your head being mounted on a pike.

Shitebag.


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2011)

We can't bomb houses? And how will you enforce this, Senor Karzai? With your mighty air force? The only effective anti-air you seem to possess is your murderous pilots killing the very people who put you in power.

And unilateral action? Wow, I'm so terrified I just peed blood. Again, with what shall you take it, Dear Hamid, Dear Hamid, with what shall you take it, Dear Hamid with what? Your murderous police? Your crack armored divisions?

You seem to know very little of your history, Hamid. Name one of your predecessors who is still alive. Go ahead, I'll wait. If there was some type of "NATO Rapture" where we all left, including the contractors...AMERICANS...who provide you with your security you wouldn't make it 2 years.

Yeah, you're playing to the people, but to who really? You are the Mayor of Kabul! Here's a thought, why don't you work with us instead of against us and stop making these overtures to the TB and everyone else, because in the end the very people you are trying to placate will be the ones to display your head in the Kabul bazaar.

Time for a regime change, a la Guatemala and Iran, circa 1953.


----------



## QC (Jun 1, 2011)

On a more prosaic level, what of the insurgents in the house? KIA? Got away? No mention.


----------

